# Things to do in Atlanta?



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I may be dragging my Fifth Wheel to Atlanta for a workshop in early September.

Any suggestions on things to do while in town?

Places to shoot, fish, kayak, or just be a tourist are what I'm looking for.

Wife will be coming along. :smt023

Thanks,

WM


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Leave town drive N.E 3 hours and give me a call plenty to do in western N.C.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt108 Stay in your camper with your shot gun handy after dark.:mrgreen: Better yet go up to Tonys and have a ball burning some powder.:smt023


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Stone Mountain
Kennesaw Battlefield

There is a Six Flags in Atlanta, but they have metal detectors at the gates and will not allow so much as a pocketknife inside. Same goes for the Aquarium. 

There are quite a few other touristy things to do.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Leave town drive N.E 3 hours and give me a call plenty to do in western N.C.


x 1 000
I don't live near tony pasley, but I made a vow two years ago I would never go back to that city. If you can not get away, don't take taxis and try to hop the metro if you don't have a rental, ESPNZone is totally lame (I mean it's like Chuck E. Cheese inside a sports bar that serves steakhouse food), the only fun thing we did was go watch a Braves game (opening day, vs. Mets). We ended up walking back to the hotel so we wouldn't have to pay for a taxi because we didn't think we'd gone that far, it turned out we were about six miles away. The bums were incredibly hostile and we got affronted about three minutes after stepping outside of the hotel.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> :smt108 Stay in your camper with your shot gun handy after dark.:mrgreen: Better yet go up to Tonys and have a ball burning some powder.:smt023


Hmmm ... Maybe I'll just look for another workshop to go to.



tony pasley said:


> Leave town drive N.E 3 hours and give me a call plenty to do in western N.C.


Got any workshops going on in your part of the world? Psychology, forensic psychology, sex offender treatment?

Where's the Research Triangle in relation to you? I was there once upon a time, back in the early or mid 90's.

My wife got lost because everything looked the same, and there were no billboards. Good thing we rented a Geo Metro!

WM


----------



## Carloss (Jul 8, 2014)

Braves game...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

GADPA

http://www.gadpa.com


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

Wandering Man said:


> Hmmm ... Maybe I'll just look for another workshop to go to.
> 
> Got any workshops going on in your part of the world? Psychology, forensic psychology, sex offender treatment?
> 
> ...


Western N.C. needs those types of workshops badly.


----------

